# Blog addresses



## Dewalt (Jun 15, 2008)

hey guys, i am new to this, but was wondering for those of you who blog, if you could list your blog below, with a link to it, or the address, etc. I enjoy looking and reading blogs in my spare time, and would enjoy to take a look at as many of them as I can. Here are mine;
Gospel-Centered Musings
Heritage Booktalk


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's the place to add your blog: Links and Downloads Manager - PuritanBoard Blog Roll - The PuritanBoard


----------

